# my nissan rims



## offair (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi 
I'm new here
my friend gave his used rims he said came off of nissan 22sx it has been 2 years I had this rims and now I want to sell it on ebay, but the problem is I have no knowledge of rims, I don't know what the spec of this rims and how much to offer, can anybody here please identfy this rims and let me know what kind of rims is this


----------



## AgentOrange216 (Sep 10, 2005)

All I can tell you is they seem to be aluminum. Other than that is the obvious, 6-spoke 17" rims with a 7 1/2 inch width. And the brand is on them. That's really all you need to know.
Also, I couldn't read the brand name, otherwise I would've checked it out for you, but you should Google for the company site and see if they have a description for the rims on it. More often than not they're still available for sale for years n years, unless of course, they sucked as far as sales go. 
Word. :givebeer:


----------



## offair (Oct 20, 2005)

AgentOrange216 said:


> All I can tell you is they seem to be aluminum. Other than that is the obvious, 6-spoke 17" rims with a 7 1/2 inch width. And the brand is on them. That's really all you need to know.
> Also, I couldn't read the brand name, otherwise I would've checked it out for you, but you should Google for the company site and see if they have a description for the rims on it. More often than not they're still available for sale for years n years, unless of course, they sucked as far as sales go.
> Word. :givebeer:


I think the name is milano mesh (it's on it) I did google it but theres no info about it, and could you tell me what's the different between alloy, aluminum and silver and how to tell from one another (sorry i really blind about this), and oh ya it's made in italy


----------



## Russell (Sep 11, 2005)

how much are you looking to get off them? imo, theyre beauties


----------



## offair (Oct 20, 2005)

Russell said:


> how much are you looking to get off them? imo, theyre beauties


I have no idea how much it worth


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

wow those are clean 2 year old rims!!! :thumbup:


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

those are some damn good lookin rims :thumbup:


----------

